# المنتديات الإسلامية > المنتدى الإسلامي > منتدى الاذكار اليومية >  >  ( سلم على السيدة زينب عليها السلام ) من هنـــأ

## أباالصلط

_السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته



لا تبخل على زينب أم المصائب بالحب بالسلام عليها من خلال هذا الموضوع
_
_لا تدخل فقط لائنها ام المصائب وأم المعاجز 
لذكرى لا تنسى أبداً.._
*ليس فقط تزوها بالصيف أو بالشتاء  بل الأن سلم عليها وجدد لها الحب والبيعة والسلام .*
*________________________________________*
*وأطلب رجائك وطلبك فأنك والله لن تخيب منها لأنها كبيرة عند الله* 
*وأنا سأبتدي دعاءً وطلبي رجاءً*

*السلام عليك يا بنت أمير المؤمنين* 
*السلام عليك يأخت الحسن المجتبى*
*السلام عليك يأخت الحسين المظلوم*
*السلام عليك يابنت محمد المطصفى*
*السلام عليك يابنت على المرتضى*
*السلام عليك يابنت السموش الصواطع*
*اللهم اني ادعوك واتوسل اليك ببنت محمد وعلي اللهم اني ادعوك واتوسل اليك ببنت زهراء وأخت المظلوم* 
*اللهم اني ادعوك وأتوسل اليك بأخت الشهيد المظلوم.*
*ان تقضي حاجتي وحاجت من دعاء* 
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وأل محمد*

----------


## نور الهدى

السلام عليك يا بنت أمير المؤمنين 
*السلام عليك يأخت الحسن المجتبى*
*السلام عليك يأخت الحسين المظلوم*
*السلام عليك يابنت محمد المطصفى*
*السلام عليك يابنت على المرتضى*
*السلام عليك يابنت السموش الصواطع*
*اللهم اني ادعوك واتوسل اليك ببنت محمد وعلي اللهم اني ادعوك واتوسل اليك ببنت زهراء وأخت المظلوم* 
*اللهم اني ادعوك وأتوسل اليك بأخت الشهيد المظلوم.*
*ان تقضي حاجتي وحاجت من دعاء* 
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وأل محمد*

----------


## ملكة سبأ

*السلام عليك يا بنت أمير المؤمنين* 
*السلام عليك يأخت الحسن المجتبى*
*السلام عليك يأخت الحسين المظلوم*
*السلام عليك يابنت محمد المطصفى*
*السلام عليك يابنت على المرتضى*
*السلام عليك يابنت السموش الصواطع*
*اللهم اني ادعوك واتوسل اليك ببنت محمد وعلي اللهم اني ادعوك واتوسل اليك ببنت زهراء وأخت المظلوم* 
*اللهم اني ادعوك وأتوسل اليك بأخت الشهيد المظلوم.*
*ان تقضي حاجتي وحاجت من دعاء* 
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وأل محمد* 

*اخي أبا الصلط جزاك المولى كل خير*

----------


## أباالصلط

> _السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _لا تبخل على زينب أم المصائب بالحب بالسلام عليها من خلال هذا الموضوع_
> 
> _لا تدخل فقط لائنها ام المصائب وأم المعاجز_ 
> _لذكرى لا تنسى أبداً.._
> ...





_إن كان عـنـدك عـبـرة تجريهـــا فأنزل بأرض الطف كي نسقيها
فـعـــسى نـبـل بـهـــا مضاجـــع ما بـلت الأكباد من جاريـــهـــا
ولــقــد مـررت علــى منـــــازل ثـقـل النــبـوة كان ألقــي فيـهــا
فـبكيـت حتى خـلتـها ستجيـبـنــي بـبكـائها حـزنا علــى أهلـيـهــا
وذكـرت إذ وقـفت عـقيلة حـيـدر مذهولة تصغي لـصوت أخيهـا
بأبي التي ورثت مصائب أمـهـا فـغدت تـقابـلها بصبـر أبـيـهــا 
لم تله عن جمع العـيال وضمهـم بـفـراق إخـوتـها وفـقـد بـنـيـهـا 
لم انس إذ هــتكوا حماها فانثـنت تشكو لواعجـها إلـى حامـيـهــا
تدعو فـتحترق القـلـوب كـأنـمــا يري حشاهـا جمرة مـن فـيهــا
هذي نساؤك من يكون إذا غدت في الأسر سائقها ومن حاديهــا
أيسوقها زجر بــضرب متـونها والشمر يحـدوها بـسب أبـيـهــا
عجبا لها بالأمس أنت تـصونها والـيـــوم آل أمــيـة تـبـديــهــا
حسرى وعز عليك إن لم يتركوا لك من ثـيابك ساترا يـكـيـفـهــا
وسروابراسك في القنا وقـلوبهم تسمو إليه ووجـدها يـضـنيـهــا
إن أخـروه شـجـاه رؤيـة حالها أو قـدمــوه فـحـالـه يـشـجـيـهــا_

----------


## ام الحلوين

السلام عليك يا بنت أمير المؤمنين 
السلام عليك يأخت الحسن المجتبى
السلام عليك يأخت الحسين المظلوم
السلام عليك يابنت محمد المطصفى
السلام عليك يابنت على المرتضى
السلام عليك يابنت السموش الصواطع
اللهم اني ادعوك واتوسل اليك ببنت محمد وعلي اللهم اني ادعوك واتوسل اليك ببنت زهراء وأخت المظلوم 
اللهم اني ادعوك وأتوسل اليك بأخت الشهيد المظلوم.
ان تقضي حاجتي وحاجت من دعاء 
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وأل محمد 

الله يعطيك الف عافيه خيي اب الصلط

ورحم الله والديك بحق الصلاة على محمد وال محمد

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*السلام عليك يا بنت أمير المؤمنين 
السلام عليك يأخت الحسن المجتبى*
*السلام عليك يأخت الحسين المظلوم*
*السلام عليك يابنت محمد المطصفى*
*السلام عليك يابنت على المرتضى*

----------


## لحـ الوفاء ـن

*السلام عليك يا بنت أمير المؤمنين 
السلام عليك يأخت الحسن المجتبى*
*السلام عليك يأخت الحسين المظلوم*
*السلام عليك يابنت محمد المطصفى*
*السلام عليك يابنت على المرتضى*
*السلام عليك يابنت السموش الصواطع*
*اللهم اني ادعوك واتوسل اليك ببنت محمد وعلي اللهم اني ادعوك واتوسل اليك ببنت زهراء وأخت المظلوم* 
*اللهم اني ادعوك وأتوسل اليك بأخت الشهيد المظلوم.*
*ان تقضي حاجتي وحاجت من دعاء* 
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وأل محمد* 
*يعطيك ربي الف عافيه*

----------


## أباالصلط

*اللهم صلي على محمد وأل محمد* 
*وعجل فرجهم* 
*بكيت على قتل الحسين وقد بكت****عيون لها حب لآل محمد*

*بكته سماء الله والخلق والثرى****فجادت بحزن قاسي الواقع سرمدي*

*فعاشوا بكرب والبلاء يحيطهم ****وجاءت بثوب كربلاء معيد*

*عجبت لقلب وحد الله يعتدي****على روح انسان فكيف بسيد*

*اتى من مقام البيت ينشد وحدة****فلبى نداء الحق كل موحد*

*بأزكى دم سطرت للكل منهجا****على نوره من ظل يسري ويهتدي*

*واثبت ان الحق دون ظهوره****دماء تلاقت في التراب المبدد*

*فبادت رفات الظالمين وذنبهم****يذكر اجيال بأبشع مشهد*

*عجبت لسيف كيف يقتل طاهرا****تجرد من كل السلاح المهدد*

*ويعفى عن الرجل الشجاع اذا هوى****فكيف بأنسان ضعيف مقيد*

*وان ضاع من نفس المحارب دينه****فكيف يضيع العفو من كفه الندي*

*ترى رحمة بين الوحوش ولاترى****بوادرها عند القريب المعود*

*فألقوه مقتولا وقد كان عهدهم****قريبا بعهد النبي المجدد*

*ويعذر من اقصى الزمان ولاءهم****وصاروا تباعا للفقيه المقلد*

*رأوه وقد كان الشبيه بجده****فما ارتدعوا عن قتل سبط النبي*

*ولو قام من قبر الطهارة والتقى****بقاتله يعفو وبالجد يقتدي*

*عليك صلاة الله ماسبح الثرى****ولاحت نجوم في الفضاء الممدد*

*بكيت على قتل الحسين وقد بكيت****عيون لها حب لآل محمد*

__

----------


## كـــ1دي

*السلام عليك يا بنت أمير المؤمنين 
السلام عليك يأخت الحسن المجتبى*
*السلام عليك يأخت الحسين المظلوم*
*السلام عليك يابنت محمد المطصفى*
*السلام عليك يابنت على المرتضى*
*السلام عليك يابنت الشموس الصواطع*
*اللهم اني ادعوك واتوسل اليك ببنت محمد وعلي اللهم اني ادعوك واتوسل اليك ببنت زهراء وأخت المظلوم* 
*اللهم اني ادعوك وأتوسل اليك بأخت الشهيد المظلوم.*
*ان تقضي حاجتي وحاجت من دعاء* 
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وأل محمد*

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

*السلام عليك يا بنت أمير المؤمنين* 
*السلام عليك يأخت الحسن المجتبى*
*السلام عليك يأخت الحسين المظلوم*
*السلام عليك يابنت محمد المطصفى*
*السلام عليك يابنت على المرتضى*
*السلام عليك يابنت السموش الصواطع*
*اللهم اني ادعوك واتوسل اليك ببنت محمد وعلي اللهم اني ادعوك واتوسل اليك ببنت زهراء وأخت المظلوم* 
*اللهم اني ادعوك وأتوسل اليك بأخت الشهيد المظلوم.*
*ان تقضي حاجتي وحاجت من دعاء* 
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وأل محمد*

----------


## Hussain.T

*السلام عليك يا بنت أمير المؤمنين* 
*السلام عليك يأخت الحسن المجتبى*
*السلام عليك يأخت الحسين المظلوم*
*السلام عليك يابنت محمد المطصفى*
*السلام عليك يابنت على المرتضى*
*السلام عليك يابنت الشموس الصواطع*
*اللهم اني ادعوك واتوسل اليك ببنت محمد وعلي اللهم اني ادعوك واتوسل اليك ببنت زهراء وأخت المظلوم* 
*اللهم اني ادعوك وأتوسل اليك بأخت الشهيد المظلوم.*
*ان تقضي حاجتي وحاجت من دعاء* 
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وأل محمد*

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

*السلام عليك يا بنت أمير المؤمنين 
السلام عليك يأخت الحسن المجتبى*
*السلام عليك يأخت الحسين المظلوم*
*السلام عليك يابنت محمد المطصفى*
*السلام عليك يابنت على المرتضى*
*السلام عليك يابنت السموش الصواطع*
*اللهم اني ادعوك واتوسل اليك ببنت محمد وعلي اللهم اني ادعوك واتوسل اليك ببنت زهراء وأخت المظلوم* 
*اللهم اني ادعوك وأتوسل اليك بأخت الشهيد المظلوم.*
*ان تقضي حاجتي وحاجت من دعاء* 
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وأل محمد*

----------


## مها 2008

*السلام عليك يا بنت أمير المؤمنين 
السلام عليك يأخت الحسن المجتبى*
*السلام عليك يأخت الحسين المظلوم*
*السلام عليك يابنت محمد المطصفى*
*السلام عليك يابنت على المرتضى*

----------


## عازفه الامل

السلام عليك يا بنت أمير المؤمنين 
*السلام عليك يأخت الحسن المجتبى*
*السلام عليك يأخت الحسين المظلوم*
*السلام عليك يابنت محمد المطصفى*
*السلام عليك يابنت على المرتضى*
*السلام عليك يابنت السموش الصواطع*
*اللهم اني ادعوك واتوسل اليك ببنت محمد وعلي اللهم اني ادعوك واتوسل اليك ببنت زهراء وأخت المظلوم* 
*اللهم اني ادعوك وأتوسل اليك بأخت الشهيد المظلوم.*
*ان تقضي حاجتي وحاجت من دعاء* 
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وأل محمد*

----------


## مها 2008

*السلام عليك يا بنت أمير المؤمنين 
السلام عليك يأخت الحسن المجتبى*
*السلام عليك يأخت الحسين المظلوم*
*السلام عليك يابنت محمد المطصفى*
*السلام عليك يابنت على المرتضى*
*السلام عليك يابنت السموش الصواطع*
*اللهم اني ادعوك واتوسل اليك ببنت محمد وعلي اللهم اني ادعوك واتوسل اليك ببنت زهراء وأخت المظلوم* 
*اللهم اني ادعوك وأتوسل اليك بأخت الشهيد المظلوم.*
*ان تقضي حاجتي وحاجت من دعاء* 
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وأل محمد* 
*يعطيك ربي الف عافيه*

----------


## Sweet Magic

*السلام عليك يا بنت أمير المؤمنين 
السلام عليك يأخت الحسن المجتبى
السلام عليك يأخت الحسين المظلوم
السلام عليك يابنت محمد المطصفى
السلام عليك يابنت على المرتضى
السلام عليك يابنت السموش الصواطع
اللهم اني ادعوك واتوسل اليك ببنت محمد وعلي اللهم اني ادعوك واتوسل اليك ببنت زهراء وأخت المظلوم 
اللهم اني ادعوك وأتوسل اليك بأخت الشهيد المظلوم.
ان تقضي حاجتي وحاجت من دعاء 
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وأل محمد*

----------


## khozam

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد الطيبن الطاهرين
السلام عليك يا بنت أمير المؤمنين 
السلام عليك يأخت الحسن المجتبى
السلام عليك يأخت الحسين المظلوم
السلام عليك يابنت محمد المطصفى
السلام عليك يابنت على المرتضى
السلام عليك يابنت السموش الصواطع
اللهم اني ادعوك واتوسل اليك ببنت محمد وعلي اللهم اني ادعوك واتوسل اليك ببنت زهراء وأخت المظلوم 
اللهم اني ادعوك وأتوسل اليك بأخت الشهيد المظلوم.
ان تقضي حاجتي وحاجت من دعاء 
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وأل محمد

يعطيك العافيه اخويي

تحياتي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*السلام عليك يا بنت أمير المؤمنين 
السلام عليك يأخت الحسن المجتبى
السلام عليك يأخت الحسين المظلوم
السلام عليك يابنت محمد المطصفى
السلام عليك يابنت على المرتضى
السلام عليك يابنت السموش الصواطع*

----------


## الحال2007مه

*السلام عليك يا بنت أمير المؤمنين 
السلام عليك يأخت الحسن المجتبى
السلام عليك يأخت الحسين المظلوم
السلام عليك يابنت محمد المطصفى
السلام عليك يابنت على المرتضى
السلام عليك يابنت السموش الصواطع
اللهم اني ادعوك واتوسل اليك ببنت محمد وعلي اللهم اني ادعوك واتوسل اليك ببنت زهراء وأخت المظلوم 
اللهم اني ادعوك وأتوسل اليك بأخت الشهيد المظلوم.
ان تقضي حاجتي وحاجة من دعاء 
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وأل محمد*

----------


## بقايا انسان

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد الطيبن الطاهرين
السلام عليك يا بنت أمير المؤمنين 
السلام عليك يأخت الحسن المجتبى
السلام عليك يأخت الحسين المظلوم
السلام عليك يابنت محمد المطصفى
السلام عليك يابنت على المرتضى
السلام عليك يابنت السموش الصواطع
اللهم اني ادعوك واتوسل اليك ببنت محمد وعلي اللهم اني ادعوك واتوسل اليك ببنت زهراء وأخت المظلوم 
اللهم اني ادعوك وأتوسل اليك بأخت الشهيد المظلوم.
ان تقضي حاجتي وحاجت من دعاء 
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وأل محمد

----------

